# Last Day to have WHISTLE Library Free | Rast Sound



## roalin (Dec 3, 2018)

*Last day for free offer!*

Our Whistle library with multiple solo styles and patterns released and it will be free until 2019.
(who wants a christmas gift  )

Link,
https://rastsound.com/downloads/whistle/


----------



## SirkusPi (Dec 3, 2018)

Demo video sounds nice; I look forward to it!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 3, 2018)

I am NOT joking - you cannot have enough 'whistle' libraries. Fun in solo or tucked way behind something unusual (trpt, bones, etc....) Thanks and looking forward to the Christmas present.


----------



## Divico (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice. Was thinking about a whistle library earlier since I am a terrible whistler myself. Definetly looking forward


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeeeeeessss.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 3, 2018)

SirkusPi said:


> Demo video sounds nice; I look forward to it!



Demo video sounds waaaaaaaay too realistic to be from a library.


----------



## SirkusPi (Dec 4, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> Demo video sounds waaaaaaaay too realistic to be from a library.



I really hope Rast hasn't "pulled a Red Room" (sorry! sorry!) and used a real person rather than the library in their video...


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 4, 2018)

SirkusPi said:


> I really hope Rast hasn't "pulled a Red Room" (sorry! sorry!) and used a real person rather than the library in their video...



Yeah, the whistling in the video above does not sound _anything_ like a sample library. A solo whistling performance has limitless nuances and imperfections. Either Rast Sound created a library with unprecedented realism, or we've all been "Red Roomed". LOL
@roalin , if you guys are using a live performance to tease a sample library, that's a 15-yard penalty. :emoji_football:


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 4, 2018)

It says multiple solo types and patterns. So to me it seems like a phrase based library. That would also explain the realism of the demo. Nothing wrong with that, especially for a free library.

-Hannes


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 4, 2018)

Hanu_H said:


> It says multiple solo types and patterns. So to me it seems like a phrase based library. That would also explain the realism of the demo. Nothing wrong with that, especially for a free library.



If it is a phrase library, then teasing the phrases is perfectly fine. I guess we'll wait to see what it is.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 4, 2018)

Ha, we're a verb! I believe drinks are in order. :emoji_champagne:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 5, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Ha, we're a verb! I believe drinks are in order. :emoji_champagne:


Fine but only AFTER the fiddle release!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roalin (Dec 6, 2018)

The library is released now, available to download.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 6, 2018)

roalin said:


> The library is released now, available to download.


Thanks <3


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for the whistle library - looking forward to using it.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 6, 2018)

What a simple yet annoying library! thanks!


----------



## HBen (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you for this little Christmas gift.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you for the generous gift!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you! Very cool!


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## roalin (Dec 31, 2018)

Last day for the free offer, wish all of you a great year!


----------



## transverb (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you for the reminder and generous gift. I hope you have a beautiful 2019! Happy New Years from Australia.


----------

